# Bad Mass Air Flow Sensor in 2001 Pathfinder



## Stef (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everybody !
I'm new to the forum and I have to admit what a wonderfull thing you're doing helping people in need.
I have a 2001 Pathfinder and last year or so the car was diagnosed with a faulty Mass Air Flow sensor - I bought the sensor online replaced it and the car was like new again ....till couple of weeks ago (so around 15 months later) when it started to behave the exact same as last year. Also I noticed that I get worse mileage lately which made me think that the oxygen sensor could be faulty too now - can faulty oxygen sensors ruin the mass air flow sensor ? The CEL doesn't come on (it didn't come on last year) ...but the mileage is worse...Do you think that a faulty MAF can cause bad mileage ? Also I've read that I could use the MAF from the 2001 Maxima - is that true ? Is it safe ? Then why the price difference ? At this rate I might have to change the MAF sensor once a year  the half price could be a huge factor ...

Thanks,
Stef


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

Stef said:


> Hi everybody !
> I'm new to the forum and I have to admit what a wonderfull thing you're doing helping people in need.
> I have a 2001 Pathfinder and last year or so the car was diagnosed with a faulty Mass Air Flow sensor - I bought the sensor online replaced it and the car was like new again ....till couple of weeks ago (so around 15 months later) when it started to behave the exact same as last year. Also I noticed that I get worse mileage lately which made me think that the oxygen sensor could be faulty too now - can faulty oxygen sensors ruin the mass air flow sensor ? The CEL doesn't come on (it didn't come on last year) ...but the mileage is worse...Do you think that a faulty MAF can cause bad mileage ? Also I've read that I could use the MAF from the 2001 Maxima - is that true ? Is it safe ? Then why the price difference ? At this rate I might have to change the MAF sensor once a year  the half price could be a huge factor ...
> 
> ...


yes you can use the maf from the maxima, i have and many others have as well with success. to be honest the 01 pathfinder is the biggest money pit around. be prepared for problem after problem with the engine light on and other numberous things. i got so sick of mine i had to trade it in last week. its to bad because i liked the truck but it cost more to keep it in top shape then it was worth to me.


----------



## GIDIYUP (Dec 8, 2008)

Stef said:


> Hi everybody !
> I'm new to the forum and I have to admit what a wonderfull thing you're doing helping people in need.
> I have a 2001 Pathfinder and last year or so the car was diagnosed with a faulty Mass Air Flow sensor - I bought the sensor online replaced it and the car was like new again ....till couple of weeks ago (so around 15 months later) when it started to behave the exact same as last year. Also I noticed that I get worse mileage lately which made me think that the oxygen sensor could be faulty too now - can faulty oxygen sensors ruin the mass air flow sensor ? The CEL doesn't come on (it didn't come on last year) ...but the mileage is worse...Do you think that a faulty MAF can cause bad mileage ? Also I've read that I could use the MAF from the 2001 Maxima - is that true ? Is it safe ? Then why the price difference ? At this rate I might have to change the MAF sensor once a year  the half price could be a huge factor ...
> 
> ...


I have a 2001 Pathfinder LE and the check engine light was on for at least a year. I finally did some research and ended up buying the MAF sensor for a 2001 Maxima and before the day was over my light went out. That was a few months ago.


----------



## steph (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bad air flow sensor*

Stef,

My mass air flow sensor was bad in my 2001 pathfinder... It was running really bad and would not pass emissions.The guy at the shop wanted to charge me $661.00 to fix it. I snooped around in some forums and read the thing about using a maxima sensor and decided to try it. I bought the part from everythingnissan.com for $77.00 and it was new (not refurbished). I got the part and replaced it myself in about an hour. I have no auto repair experience at all, but was able to do this. The 4th bolt is very tricky to get to, but with small hands I was able to reach it, barely. Anyway, I got the job done and my car runs better than ever and passed emissions.

Steph


----------

